# Brakes mag elite



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

how many of you all use your cent brakes in your mag elite?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The brakes are in mine...


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

The brakes are in mine too....


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

don't in mine, are you guys using all your magnet? what setting on the mags?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thats what i was thinking the mag force seems more than sufficient in braking. with max settings i get like 2 turns. i dont know of other mag reels where people use the brakes. i think i'll try and toss it in the next coupla days.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

for me...

with drybearings i need 1 fiber brake if im not using something like a stingsilver..8nbait or pinrig anchors i would need the brake to keep from an over run

with something like 80wt oil its fine and dont need any brakes for bait setups 

2 brakes in a mag elite is wayyyy overkill IMO unless just starting out


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> for me...
> 
> with drybearings i need 1 fiber brake if im not using something like a stingsilver..8nbait or pinrig anchors i would need the brake to keep from an over run
> 
> ...



thats along the lines of what i was thinking. if you have two blocks whatdya need mags for? i cleaned and put in one drop of red in each so i think mags alone should do the job


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

so you're going to sell the 525? I have no problem throwing the daiwa w/ a dry hand, but a wet and slimey one is a different story.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I find no need for brakes in a mag elite, all of mine are set up with three mags in the carrier,ceramic berings and 50/50 blend of tournament/yellow rocket fuel. Most of the time I have the mag set between 4-6 depending on the wind and weight/bait ratio. I will sometimes back the mags off during the cast for added distance. Once you get proficient with these reels the mags are plenty w/o brakes.


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

has anyone done any experiments with 1 or 2 magnets and thicker oil or 1-2 brakes, to see if there is any difference in distance.
I know there is the thick oil,less mag crowd and thin oil, more mag crowd but I never hear about brake blocks.


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm with barty b except I use red rocket fuel,4 mag setting and adjust from there.No need for the brakes in this reel for my use.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Mag Elite*

Neil you dont need any brakes in that reel. I used on all weekend with wind hitting me dead in the face magnets all the way on and no fluff. Something you might want to check if you are getting fluff is if all of the mags are in right. +-+-
I know someone who had 6500 CS mag elite that kept blowing up so he took it back to where he got it. Turns out the mags were in wrong ++++.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Frank said:


> has anyone done any experiments with 1 or 2 magnets and thicker oil or 1-2 brakes, to see if there is any difference in distance.
> I know there is the thick oil,less mag crowd and thin oil, more mag crowd but I never hear about brake blocks.


Yes,On the field, I have gone down to 1 mag in the reel and red rocket, I would not suggest this to just anyone. It doesn't matter what kind of combo one uses to achieve the same result. Less mags/Thicker oil or more mag/thinner oil I like the more mag thin oil combo myself, Thick oil gets REAL sow in cold weather.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah when i added the ceramics and carbon i made sure the housing was +-+-. still havent gotten a chance to throw it yet. i basically wanted an abu caster and abu size for wadin. but the blue yonders ive had after a coupla hours wet, the brakes would slip and i'd crack off every cast until i dissassembled. hopefully the mags keep this reel fishable wet dry or sandy?

thanks for the input guys


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

Not sure why one would need one???
Mine came with break blocks as well but not installed....
I mostly use modified pendulum cast on 10.5' surf rod throwing 1.5 Oz plugs to 3.5 Oz lead in mostly head wind situations...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

went out the other evening. no need for brakes whatsoever. reel casts very well. thinking of swapping out the ct frame for a sports rocket frame though


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Bringing back the old subject..

I got one last on V-day. If you're using the brakes, what mag setting are you guys thowing, when you're throwing baits? I also find out that the BYonder spool works fine on the mag as well.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Frank said:


> has anyone done any experiments with 1 or 2 magnets and thicker oil or 1-2 brakes, to see if there is any difference in distance.
> I know there is the thick oil,less mag crowd and thin oil, more mag crowd but I never hear about brake blocks.


I am currently running 2 magnets,yellow rocket fuel and no brakes, for fishing. No problems


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Mags and brake blocks in a the elite is kinda like wearing a belt with suspenders . People do it but it's not fashionable . 
The elite comes supplied with plenty of mag braking , in fact so many mags that many actually pull out a few mags to speed them up .


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Connman said:


> Mags and brake blocks in a the elite is kinda like wearing a belt with suspenders . People do it but it's not fashionable .
> The elite comes supplied with plenty of mag braking , in fact so many mags that many actually pull out a few mags to speed them up .


I was thinking the same thing. I think the mag setting somewhere between 1 and 0 should be good for 4 mags. I might have to pop out a mag or 2 to test it out.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

That's like adding mags to a Blue Yonder. Just is not needed.

Still pulling mags out of the elite. It came with a loaded carrier and down to 4 at the moment. May end up with 3.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Fish Hunter said:


> That's like adding mags to a Blue Yonder. Just is not needed.
> 
> Still pulling mags out of the elite. It came with a loaded carrier and down to 4 at the moment. May end up with 3.



How are the original mags removed? I assume they are glued to the carrier, No?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Fish Hunter said:


> It came with a loaded carrier and down to 4 at the moment. May end up with 3.


Mine came with 4 in the carrier. Is it because of the new release? Hmmmm


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*mag*

I go with 2 mags and 1 brake.
My understanding is the block controls the reel at the initial speed up of the reel, and falls out some as the reel slows down.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> How are the original mags removed? I assume they are glued to the carrier, No?



they are just held in place by magnetism..theres a plastic part with slot the mags go in, on the backside of the plastic is a piece of metal(banana shaped) that snaps in place that the mags stick to with magnetism..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> they are just held in place by magnetism..theres a plastic part with slot the mags go in, on the backside of the plastic is a piece of metal(banana shaped) that snaps in place that the mags stick to with magnetism..


Thanks Chris, may remove some to speed it up a bit.

(no brake blocks- things still pretty slow unless setting the mag control down around 2.)


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Wading with A 6500 ME*

Neil be careful wading with the Mag Elites or any abu for that matter. I barley dunked one last fall and it was done due to sand getting in it till i could get to a water hose and wash out the grit. Very easy to get sand and grit in. I am going to use my 525 Mag for a wading reel!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Good advice Jebson...I take a gallon of fresh water along with me to the beach incase I dunk one (abu)...the Penns seem to take all kinds ov abuse.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I was thowing the ME/HDX today, beautiful combo. The max I went down on the mag setting was 1.5. I couldn't go any lover than that with 4 mags. I might have to pop a magnet out to see what happens.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*mag*



CrawFish said:


> I was thowing the ME/HDX today, beautiful combo. The max I went down on the mag setting was 1.5. I couldn't go any lover than that with 4 mags. I might have to pop a magnet out to see what happens.


Yeah, then when the wind is at your back you will have room to drop some more.


----------

